# Mahlkonig Tanzania Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mahlkonig Tanzania Offer for *FORUM MEMBERS*

Regular discount price £1,239 + VAT

Forum Price *£1,050 + VAT*

PM if interested


----------

